# Oopsie babies are a mystery...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm wondering if these blue tris (?) actually have black in them on are they blue brindles Or, because of the yellowish on do mum and dad both carry recessive yellow? The grandma was a blue self, but she may have carried A(vy) brindling, so I think that might be what's happening here.

One of these young does is the mom.


Brindled or recessive yellow tri (?)


Blue brindle or blue tri?


Tiny furry mystery #3


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

All of these look like they have the ticking of brindling to me (except the orange). The beige patches on your tri babies don't seem to be altered by the blue gene, though. The mum/aunty does do look blue, though. What does dad look like?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't know which of the young upstarts did this; he'd be blue splashed or blue tricolor.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

ooh! I love that last one


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Mothers seem siamese blue tricolor? Nevertheless the baby's are very cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Soleya: YEs, the mum is siamese tri; I have looked at my records, and I guess the ones with black are just siamese tri, but the dad was a black tri not a blue tri, which is weird because I thought I had only blue splashed and blue tri in the mix. I really like having most of the fur show color though, so I'm glad enough of them.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mystery number three looks like the black tris I am working with, they just have quite a bit of beige coloration and very splashy black spots once in a while.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

moustress said:


> Soleya: YEs, the mum is siamese tri; I have looked at my records, and I guess the ones with black are just siamese tri, but the dad was a black tri not a blue tri, which is weird because I thought I had only blue splashed and blue tri in the mix. I really like having most of the fur show color though, so I'm glad enough of them.


You should, they are very nice. I only don't get the red one. Is that recessive red then? Over here we only have te dominant red.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Soleya: Both parents must have carried recessive yellow; so that little guy is an accidental yellow tricolor! And I remembered last night who the father was. I was gonefor a few days, and assorted mishaps befell the one who was mousesitting for me, and when I came home, there was a RY based BEW in a tank with a ocuple of females.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Oke interesting. We don't have recessive yellow here, but I love them so much!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

they are all beautiful whatever they are


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Here are a couple of others from the litter that has the red tri.

SH curly boy

Same as above

Standard coat boy

SA


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

I love their markings, especially the little white nose on the first one


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very pretty! The two last pictures are the same, though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Too late to edit out, though. :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These girls are about two months old now.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh my god those are gorgeous!

maybe I'm just obsessed with anything that looks like a tortie or calico cat xD but have got to be some of the prettiest mice I have ever seen.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful .... you always have so many beautiful mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone should come and get some.

(I've given up blushing for the Wholey Seezin of the Pretty Mousie. )


----------

